# Should I Show Her English, Or Western?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd say English. Her trot just strikes me as more English. Although the western saddle doesn't make her back look as long as the English saddle does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Would I able to show in that saddle? It's been well loved ... I do have a black wintec, it just needs a smaller gullet in it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If it's a smaller, local show, as long as your saddle is in good, working order with bi broken or obviously patched pieces, you'll be fine. That saddle actually looks pretty nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Why not both? Your mare looks like she would excel in either one. I do love her in the English saddle, she looks to have that HUS movement to her. But she does look great in a western saddle as well.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I lean to the English side.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

SaddleStrings said:


> Why not both? Your mare looks like she would excel in either one. I do love her in the English saddle, she looks to have that HUS movement to her. But she does look great in a western saddle as well.


I have thought of that. I'd have to change and tack up like the flash though!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe its just me or her longer winter coat but she looks like a western horse to me,


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

It's impossible to tell anything from two pictures. 

How the horse moves and carries itself is going to determine what events to take it in. Two still pictures aren't going to tell us that.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm thinking the reason why her back appears 'longer' in the English saddle is because it appears to be too far up on her wither, but that might just be my eyes playing tricks on me. 

I'd just go with whatever you enjoy more.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

BornToRun said:


> I have some shows (fairs) lined up for next fall with my new coach. If I take my gelding in the ring at all I'll be showing him in western. But I can't decide what would do my mare more justice, English or western?


I would say english  as written above she does look morein english in her trot!


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

English


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

I am going to say western. I think she looks great in western tack. Although her trot may be english looking, i like the way the western saddle looks on her! Im probably not helping here. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> I am going to say western. I think she looks great in western tack. Although her trot may be english looking, i like the way the western saddle looks on her! Im probably not helping here. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everybody's opinion counts here  I agree he looks lovely in western tack, the movement though looks like he would make a better English pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

